# Which food is good for a picky eater?



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

I am having a really hard time finding the right food for Luci. When she was a baby she was on Wellness Puppy and loved it! When I switched her to Wellness Adult Supermix, she refused it. Then, I tried Innova, then EVO, and now recently Merricks. BUT with all the talk of rendered meat product, I returned the bag I bought last week and now am in desperate search of something good. She LOVES the Merrick's wet food, but I really like to combine it w/ kibble, and plus I really am NOT sure I want to keep her on anything from Merrick's after reading that previous thread... SO........ if you have a picky eater--what do you feed??????? There has to be a particularly tasty formula out there in kibble form...right?!?! PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

There is a stew called spots stew. It comes in chicken and lamb. Its made by halo. It is a canned food, not kibble. Maybe she would like that?

Sorry, I don't have suggestions for a kibble.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm in the process of switching my guys kibble to Royal Canin 'Mini Sensible' for "small fussy dogs" and so far, no complaints from them, they seem to enjoy it & don't ever leave any in the bowl


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">I just recently switched Miss Picky Zoe to Solid Gold Wee Bits. So far it is the best she has ever eaten of dry kibble. It's been a few weeks now and she is starting to try the "I'm not going to eat" routine again but so far she has eaten every night (except one... but I suspect too many treats at grandma & grandpas! lol). Although some nights it has been close to midnight before she finally breaks down & eats.







I know all the vets and trainers say to stay with one food or else you can make them picky. But I am beginning to wonder if that is really true. If they are picky from little pups and never had food switches then maybe they will always be picky and you need to change their diet around from time to time. I'm also thinking of picking up a bag of the Royal Canin Mini Sensible so she can mix it up from time to time. Haven't decided for sure yet. Maybe I'll wait til she actually refuses to eat for a day.







</span>


----------



## amatarrese (Sep 20, 2006)

I've still got Minnie on NB Sweet Potato & Fish and she likes it pretty well, although she's not a big eater. I learned the best way to get her to eat PRONTO -- I bought one of the $0.99 sample size NB dog food rolls and I grate a little of that over her kibble with my Microplane, as if it was parmesan cheese. SHE CLEANS THE BOWL EVERYTIME!


----------



## Ptarana (Jul 12, 2006)

Try the Natural Balance beef roll. It is great for picky eaters. I feed mine it in the morning and I mix it with their dry food. I like it cause it`s soft but not mushy. Just heat it up a little in microwave. It smells good like smoked beef. It also comes in lamb and turkey. I think the turkey is a little dry. Very few dogs will turn their nose up at it. Good Luck


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

wow that is a great idea about the NB beef roll, I have seen it. I did some research and contacted the people from The Honest Kitchen, and am waiting for a sample that they sent in the mail for Luci to try. They said that she would probably like the "Thrive" formula because it's the tastiest one, it's NOT kibble, it is like dehydrated food that you wet and it turns into soft food, it's like feeding raw they said. I don't know yet, if it doesn't work, I might try the Solid Gold because I am nervous w/ the Royal Canin due to they had some recalls..right?? 
Anyway thanks allfor your suggestions!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> wow that is a great idea about the NB beef roll, I have seen it. I did some research and contacted the people from The Honest Kitchen, and am waiting for a sample that they sent in the mail for Luci to try. They said that she would probably like the "Thrive" formula because it's the tastiest one, it's NOT kibble, it is like dehydrated food that you wet and it turns into soft food, it's like feeding raw they said. I don't know yet, if it doesn't work, I might try the Solid Gold because I am nervous w/ the Royal Canin due to they had some recalls..right??
> Anyway thanks allfor your suggestions!
> 
> 
> ...



Oh sorry, I didn't realise Royal Canin was recalled - fortunately we weren't affected here, sorry, I should have thought


----------



## mom2molly (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow, I didn't realize there was any problems with Merrick. I just started using the Cowboy cookout kibble and my dogs love it. I add a little warm water to make a gravy and they just eat it all up! Was it the dry food that had isssues?????


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

My SB is a really picky eater and I thought I was doomed and was never going to get her to like a high quality food that she would like. But then when Tracey told me that Poptart was on Canidae and that it seems to be good for picky eaters I was excited so SB could try it. But anyways she loves it! It now seems like eating is less of a chore for her. And she is getting better with begging as she is actually eating her full recommended serving and doesn't have room for human food. We have tried so many foods and some days it seemed she ate just enough to get by. But now she eats her food like its a treat. hehe So yeah I think you should give Canidae a try. 

I went to Canidae's web page and there are lots of places that sell Canidae where you live. I tried to paste the list here but it came out weird. So heres the link to search.









http://www.canidae.com/company/storelocator.html

Let us know how the food search goes! Good Luck!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Geez Susan...thanks...now can you show me the ones in Miami?.....just kidding.....the only thing mine wipe their plates clean is for the raw. I don't how I ended up with 2 picky eaters....LOL


----------

